# Patch Panel



## MollyHatchet29 (Jan 24, 2012)

Ok, data tech masters... Which would you prefer; the first or second photo.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Try something like this and move that slack up the loom to where you cannot see it. I only wrote velcro because it seems that its generally what you guys use in the states, zip ties are fine because as a proffesional you wont be doing them too tight. 

This diagram is feeding from the left, for the next one down I would loom the cables in feeding from the right in a stand alone cabinet or in a data centre with rows of cabinets/racks. In a telco closet we usually put the cabinet against a wall and run tray down the wall and branch the looms off so they will all be feeding from the same way. Yes, I know I cant draw and have the handwriting of a hypothermic four year old :laughing:


----------



## MollyHatchet29 (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks for the info. I agree that your posted method of dressing the cable is the most appealing, but out of those two photos, is one method preferred over the other? Are there set rules for dressing down a patch panel (other than don't do a slop job, trim your tie wraps...) or is it up to the installer to do it in their own style?


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

KLovelace29 said:


> Thanks for the info. I agree that your posted method of dressing the cable is the most appealing, but out of those two photos, is one method preferred over the other? Are there set rules for dressing down a patch panel (other than don't do a slop job, trim your tie wraps...) or is it up to the installer to do it in their own style?


One of the big ones for me is that "real estate" in a panels management and droppers is hard to come by so I always loom in cables in a way that leaves the maximum amount of room for the next time, the IT guys might want to run some interlinks themselves and they appreciate when we take them into account.

The way I posted is the only way I dress my panels from 2RU panels hanging on the wall in a UPS room to 50+ rack data centres and I learnt that off someone else who learnt that off someone else and everybody here seems to do it that way. 

The trouble with the first pic is what if someone wants to punch down onto the panel beneath it? there is also no management bar and they arent loomed in a way so that they support themselves so all those cables are hanging by their own weight from the punchdown. It does look the tidiest from an aesthitic sense but just lacks a bit of practicality.

The top one could have been best but is let down by randomly spaced zip ties and cables crossing over from the top panel down to the lower panel and cables are all different lengths or perhaps they were all cut to the same length not taking into account that 1 cable is going to be about 400mm longer than 24 cable. They also need to be combed out and that slack needs to be taken up and put elsewhere.


----------



## mikeylikesit5805 (Apr 3, 2012)

I would have to say pic 1...... I will take some pics of my work Tomorrow. 2 isn't bad but it gets crowded.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

I should be done with the one I'm working on Saturday, I'll get some pics


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

http://www.mercury-group.com/images/gallery/Patch_Panel_Structured_Cabling.jpg


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

LARMGUY said:


> http://www.mercury-group.com/images/gallery/Patch_Panel_Structured_Cabling.jpg


Thats exactly how we loom our cabinets and racks.


----------



## Dawizman (Mar 10, 2012)

In my opinion both pictures look terrible. I will post a picture tomorrow of I, as well as everyone else at my shop, wires a patch panel.

Those Leviton panels come with a rear cable support bar. You should definitely use it.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

two of mine...


----------



## MollyHatchet29 (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks for the info. Theses aren't mine; one is existing, one is new. I did a 110 block (something new to me) but I was trying to illustrate a point to the guy I'm working with that the patch panel should be fixed. Most of the existing cable looks like poop. Then again, we aren't data techs and I've only had the experience of being trained to dress and terminate on a patch by a grumpy old tech who was anal retentive about everything (so am I). Anyway, thanks for the photos. Hopefully they'll help me convince him to fix it.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

I would go with the first picture, but with velcro


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

KLovelace29 said:


> Ok, data tech masters... Which would you prefer; the first or second photo.


First one looks good..:thumbsup:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Really, the only pictures that look passible [is that even a word] are the ones from mikeh. The 2 panels with the yellow cables are too sloppy as far as standards around here.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Is this good?


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Is this good?


Looks like soeone was going for job security :laughing:


----------



## Dawizman (Mar 10, 2012)

Here are a couple pictures of my work. I'm open to any suggestions for improvement.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Is this good?


Looks like someone blew chunks on Power Node 2


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

Very nice, dawizman!


----------



## sarness (Sep 14, 2010)

Dawizman said:


> Here are a couple pictures of my work. I'm open to any suggestions for improvement.


I cant think of any other then I prefer to start on the right as not to block access later, looks real nice otherwise, are they going to use in rack switching?


----------



## Dawizman (Mar 10, 2012)

sarness said:


> I cant think of any other then I prefer to start on the right as not to block access later, looks real nice otherwise, are they going to use in rack switching?


I come in to the patch panel on the side closest to the wall, unless there is cable tray running above the rack, then I come in on both sides. Yes, this client uses switches mounted in the rack, alowing them to use 1ft patch cables to keep the mess down. That is why I leave such a large gap between patch panels. The layout goes:


```
Horizontal Cable Manager
24 Port Patch Panel
24 Port Patch Panel
Horizontal Cable Manager
48 Port Cisco Catalyst 3560
Horizontal Cable Manager
24 Port Patch Panel
24 Port Patch Panel
Horizontal Cable Manager
```
etc...


----------



## sarness (Sep 14, 2010)

Dawizman said:


> I come in to the patch panel on the side closest to the wall, unless there is cable tray running above the rack, then I come in on both sides. Yes, this client uses switches mounted in the rack, alowing them to use 1ft patch cables to keep the mess down. That is why I leave such a large gap between patch panels. The layout goes:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


I like the in rack switching, much neater appearance IMO, I'm going to try a product called "NeatPatch" on my next rack project.

FYI: TIA/EIA says the minimum patch cable length is three feet, neither their solution or NeatPatch adheres to that. Even so, I have a few installs with 1' patches and everything tests out fine.


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

We have our MDF setup with 48 port patch panels and 48 port switches, using 1 foot patch cords. Looks great and no organizers needed.


----------



## Dawizman (Mar 10, 2012)

sarness said:


> I like the in rack switching, much neater appearance IMO, I'm going to try a product called "NeatPatch" on my next rack project.
> 
> FYI: TIA/EIA says the minimum patch cable length is three feet, neither their solution or NeatPatch adheres to that. Even so, I have a few installs with 1' patches and everything tests out fine.



I was under the impression that the 1m minimum length is for device to device. Because we are going from a patch panel to the switch, we are okay since the shortest run by far exceeds 1m.


----------



## sarness (Sep 14, 2010)

Dawizman said:


> I was under the impression that the 1m minimum length is for device to device. Because we are going from a patch panel to the switch, we are okay since the shortest run by far exceeds 1m.


You may be right, it's been a while since someone cited this too me, I believe 10G has a 5' minimum length, and most likely that was device to device.

I could go for some 8" patches if I wasn't using management, or 5" if it's ultra compact (48 port 1RU patch panel)

I'm using management on that one rack as not all 40+ locations may be going to the same switch.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

sarness said:


> I like the in rack switching, much neater appearance IMO, I'm going to try a product called "NeatPatch" on my next rack project.
> 
> FYI: TIA/EIA says the minimum patch cable length is three feet, neither their solution or NeatPatch adheres to that. Even so, I have a few installs with 1' patches and everything tests out fine.


I am thinking about neatpatch for an install coming up, looks like a clean setup. I have made many of my own patch cables under the 3' guidelines as well and they tested fine.


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

The problem isn't that it wont work, it's that no device will actually certify it for being such a short length. Had that discussion with a Fluke Networks rep when we were looking into certification tools. Basically said that anything shorter than a 3' patch cord wouldn't work for tests.


----------



## sarness (Sep 14, 2010)

Some time ago, since I've been terminating cable before ethernet was a standard, 3' was the acceptable minimum. I took it as a patch length given insertion losses and such at each connection point. I remember connecting two computers back to back between a wall and was told to coil up 3-4' in the wall to reduce NEXT. In fact I recall at one point there was a spec that eliminated patch panels in the closet completly with the ends going directly into the switch.

The supposed restrictions perceived seem to be from olden times when equipment couldn't handle the higher error rates a short cable could induce.

That was then and this is now and things change.

Dawziman is correct in that the specification came around for connection between devices, not device to patch panel.

Even so, my local supplier does not stock patch cables shorter then 3' in length as anything shorter as Edrick stated can not be reliably tested and therefore would not meet EIA/TIE specs.

The shortest supposedly spec'd cable you can have is .5m or 1.6' I think if you wanted to test something shorter you could just couple it with a know good cable to get the short cable into the testing range.


----------

